# What is the worst thing you can imagine happening to you?



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

We all have our fears for different things, people or something within us. So what is the worst thing that can happen to you as per your opinion? For me-

1) Boredom...well that has been the case all throughout my life and probably other ENXPs will know how excruciatingly painful that can be (while others will be wondering what can be so bad about boredom).

2) Losing my sister. It's weird but she is the only person who made me feel what is love for the first time. I cannot love anyone more than her.

3) Large spiders all over me...my worst nightmare.

4) Losing myself- a process that has already begun...


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

1. Being stuck in a room full of clowns.
2. Dying having not lived.
3. Losing myself

@day_dreamer

Why do you feel like you're losing yourself?


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Wake up one morning with 2 midgets.
2. Not waking up anymore.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Losing my loved ones is the worst thing that could happen. Any other personal problems are mine to cope with.


----------



## Kylar (Nov 8, 2011)

day_dreamer said:


> We all have our fears for different things, people or something within us. So what is the worst thing that can happen to you as per your opinion? For me-
> 
> 1) Boredom...well that has been the case all throughout my life and probably other ENXPs will know how excruciatingly painful that can be (while others will be wondering what can be so bad about boredom).
> 
> ...


Losing my sense of self and succumbing to failure and depression.

Losing my brothers

Losing my hands

Dying of boredom and feeling the dreadful pain from it.

Simplifying the world so much that it becomes meaningless. That is I am afraid of succeeding as an intellectual. To avoid this I focus on doing stuff.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Being controlled. Did any of you ever read those Animorph books when you were young? The aliens could literally go into your mind and control all of your physical movements and have unlimited access to your thoughts and memories. That freaked me out.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> @day_dreamer
> 
> Why do you feel like you're losing yourself?


Because I am not being myself anymore. I have succumbed to inferiority because I need to survive. I have just become an another person, a clone of my worst imagination. And I can't help it anymore...


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

day_dreamer said:


> Because I am not being myself anymore. I have succumbed to inferiority because I need to survive. I have just become an another person, a clone of my worst imagination. And I can't help it anymore...


If seems as if you have a few things you need to get off your chest... PM me if you desire an ear. I'd be more than glad to just listen.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> If seems as if you have a few things you need to get off your chest... PM me if you desire an ear. I'd be more than glad to just listen.


Thats so sweet of you. I don't think you can do anything about it though. But thanks anyway


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

day_dreamer said:


> Thats so sweet of you. I don't think you can do anything about it though. But thanks anyway


You're right, but sometimes it's nice to know that someone gives a damn, ya know? Offer still stands if you change your mind


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> You're right, but sometimes it's nice to know that someone gives a damn, ya know? Offer still stands if you change your mind


Honestly, it did feel nice. I didn't expect it coz I am usually mpatient with strangers and their problems. I dunno how you can be compassionate about someone you don't know. ENFPs keep amazing me... 

btw, back to the topic. I am curious about others. What are you fears?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

running out of fun and interesting stuff to do
Dying might suck
Losing an appendage might suck
Being stuck in highschool/my godforsaken town for another year
Never getting to travel
and getting pregnant


----------



## M1R4G3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Physical Worst Fear: Amputation
Psychological Worst Fears: Being buried alive, Forced to kill a friend
Mental Worst Fear: Uselessness
Spiritual Worst Fear: Hell

Take your pick.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

The following is not placed in any particular importance:

1. Not knowing things. I just have to know everything.
2. Being visited by my childhood demon. I call him J.
3. Being killed by a close friend.
4. Killing a close friend (unless he/she deserved it).
5. Witnessing the destruction of the Earth and being powerless to stop it.
6. Being eaten alive. You know my parents would crack a joke or two about serving me in tacos.
7. Getting killed by my parents. 
8. Getting lost in a solitary place with no way of coming back. 
9. Having my mind come to a sudden halt. No thoughts, ideas, or anything. I become painfully aware of my existence. 
10. Being held against my will by a deranged maniac and being tortured by said person. 

I think that's it for now.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

- Yet another einstein, proposing another of my physics theories (and getting bloody nobels for them), decades before I get the chance to do it.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Becoming enslaved in a menial, labor intensive job. I read something about this just recently so it's fresh in my mind, but being an impressed sailor would be next to hell for me, for example. 

Generally being unable to communicate and express ideas would be awful, such as in a Johnny Got His Gun scenario would be awful, but frankly another version of that. 

I'm definitely not good with reptiles or insects, so nightmares involving them definitely apply.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

being again forced to go through the hell I've been through over the last 18 years...the injuries, the physical rehab, college, proving myself and fighting to to rebuild everything that was taken from me...sacrificing chances to have a family until I got back to the level of accomplishment where I feel I could be of worth. 

Not again...faced with doing that all over, I quit...I haven't in me anymore.


----------



## Wasp (Apr 29, 2011)

Somehow, someway, being sentenced to living the next 4-5 years of my life exactly as the last 4-5 years occured. (*Shudders at thought*)


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Being in touch with my feelings.


----------



## aiba99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Becoming a vegetable and not having anyone willing to release me from that state


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

aiba99 said:


> Becoming a vegetable and not having anyone willing to release me from that state


That would be infinitely better than being locked in. If I'm a vegetable, it's just not my problem anymore.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

Boredom
Death
Poverty
No family
lots of bugs
No education
having a life threatening/changing disease
amputation
Depression
Being wrong (lol)


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

Mr. Limpopo said:


> Being wrong (lol)


Ohh wait, that too. XD

(It can actually be devastating if it is about people's money or lives)


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Having accumulated immense power and wealth, only to have it stripped away in an instant in the next day (communist revolution?) before being able to actually use it and bathe in the glory 

That'll really suck


----------



## Aedesia (Nov 17, 2011)

Losing my little sister. I adore her like no other and the only one I can say that I love more than myself. She always comes first no matter what.


----------



## Master of Visibility (Nov 5, 2011)

Not so realistic:
Being trapped underground inside a coffin. Dying and then being revived forever.
Being a ghost only able to observe and never interact.

Realistic:
Losing control


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

aiba99 said:


> Becoming a vegetable and not having anyone willing to release me from that state


I spent three months in a coma (12 weeks)....your not aware of time passing


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

redmanXNTP said:


> That would be infinitely better than being locked in. If I'm a vegetable, it's just not my problem anymore.


read a book called 'johny got his gun' ny trumbo
about a kid that looses his face/arms/legs in WWI and has to be a living torso/head....mind is still there, thoughts, feelings...but cant communicate...a powerfull book, i read it in high school and it can still haunt me.

read the reviews yourself:
http://books.google.com/books?id=lYbAKH-LbSkC&dq=johnny+got+his+gun&sitesec=reviews


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

vt1099ace said:


> read a book called 'johny got his gun' ny trumbo
> about a kid that looses his face/arms/legs in WWI and has to be a living torso/head....mind is still there, thoughts, feelings...but cant communicate...a powerfull book, i read it in high school and it can still haunt me.
> 
> read the reviews yourself:
> Johnny Got His Gun - Dalton Trumbo, Cindy Sheehan - Google Books


Redman already mentioned the book.


Anyway, my biggest fear is losing my mind, my ability for cognitive reason, and being aware of it, aware of what I used to be able to do, but not being able to do it anymore.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

vt1099ace said:


> read a book called 'johny got his gun' ny trumbo
> about a kid that looses his face/arms/legs in WWI and has to be a living torso/head....mind is still there, thoughts, feelings...but cant communicate...a powerfull book, i read it in high school and it can still haunt me.
> 
> read the reviews yourself:
> Johnny Got His Gun - Dalton Trumbo, Cindy Sheehan - Google Books


I read it too.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Waking up 5 years old again, with everything having been a dream.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmm..some of the fears mentioned here freaked me out.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

A massive brain injury that saps my ability to think...
Having no brain but somehow being aware that I have no brain and knowing nothing else...
Being thrown through a wood-chipper and surviving...
Dying on someone else's terms...
Being subjected to the entire cast of any of MTV's reality shows. So, you know, Jersey Shore, Teen Mom, and as a stretch (because I don't actually remember what channels they're on) La La's Full Court and...Basketball Wives. As a general idea. I think this last one is definitely my ultimate personal hell. The rest of the items are just the other circles you have to go through before reaching said hell.

EDIT: and having to sit through a 6-hour marathon of Dancing w/the Stars, American Idol, or any of the like OR anything on LMN, WE, or Oxygen...


----------



## RayStormX (Oct 19, 2011)

dying or no longer being able to have conscious thoughs.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

day_dreamer said:


> We all have our fears for different things, people or something within us. So what is the worst thing that can happen to you as per your opinion? For me-
> 
> 1) Boredom...well that has been the case all throughout my life and probably other ENXPs will know how excruciatingly painful that can be (while others will be wondering what can be so bad about boredom).
> 
> ...


I would say exactly the same things except number 2, replace sister with a friend i use to have...althou she died, so it did happen. But yeah hate spiders 

I could withstand a few methods of torture but put me in a darkened room full of spiders and i will sing to you and perform all the details you require


----------



## FlatteringlyDerisive (Dec 7, 2011)

Living in a world full of thoughtless beings who all depend on miracles because of their tendacies to mismanage everything they get involved with. I would hate getting surrounded by a simple-minded, needy species that is advanced enough to have opinions but not smart enough to use their minds efficiently. Huh, could you imagine?


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

FlatteringlyDerisive said:


> Living in a world full of thoughtless beings who all depend on miracles because of their tendacies to mismanage everything they get involved with. I would hate getting surrounded by a simple-minded, needy species that is advanced enough to have opinions but not smart enough to use their minds efficiently. Huh, could you imagine?


But aren't we all amidst them already? :shocked:


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

Waking up, looking over, and seeing Michael Jackson.


----------



## Ras1983 (May 11, 2012)

This quote expresses the worst thing that could happen to me better than I ever could:
"Hell begins on the day when God grants us a clear vision of all that we might have achieved, of all the gifts which we might have wasted, of all that we might have done which we did not do." -Giancarlo Menotti (1911 -)


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Mediocrity.


----------

